# Just picked up a Juvie Electric Blue



## rDORO85 (Sep 13, 2012)

Found a local breeder that had the size i was looking for so i bought 1 QUICK!

so far this guy is awesome, very active swimmer and a greedy eater lol.. my only question is around what size does the blue start coming in?


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Well it depends if it's a guy or a girl.


----------



## rDORO85 (Sep 13, 2012)

metricliman said:


> Well it depends if it's a guy or a girl.


im still kinda new on the identifying sex.. what should i look for?


----------



## chrish777 (Jul 26, 2012)

How big is it? I've seen males having color as early as 1.5-2in to.a bit later depending on the fish.


----------



## rDORO85 (Sep 13, 2012)

chrish777 said:



> How big is it? I've seen males having color as early as 1.5-2in to.a bit later depending on the fish.


right now its just about 2in


----------



## madsnarf (Jan 9, 2012)

It's a female so no color for you


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

No guarantee at this point that it is a female. I've had males colour up by 2", but then some not colour up until 4"... you'll just have to wait and see.. Colouring up depends on how dominant it is in the tank, at least as to when.


----------



## rDORO85 (Sep 13, 2012)

Fogelhund said:


> No guarantee at this point that it is a female. I've had males colour up by 2", but then some not colour up until 4"... you'll just have to wait and see.. Colouring up depends on how dominant it is in the tank, at least as to when.


i would say its top 3... but i hope its not a female honestly. plus unless i have an all female tank, none of the other fish have tried to chase it or seem "interested"


----------



## Floridagirl (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm leaning toward female also. Males have a more pointed dorsal fin. But maybe it's a very young male!


----------



## mabirchell (Jul 10, 2012)

my females all have the yellow in the dorsal fin. my vote is female...sorry. my male had a blueish silvery tint even at 2.5 inches. all the girls had a grayish yellow look just like yours. might wanna see if the store will exchange it if your really set on a male. i like them both so it dont bother me


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Too small to tell right now. I can just tell by the pics it is no bigger than 2" so it could still be a male. I have had a terrible time finding a male in my area as all my LFS's were ordering hormoned females. I finally broke down and started ordering online. I bought one a month or so ago and it went from having a bit of blue to all blue with the white stripe. I am much more happy having found one. They used to be everywhere in my area but not so much any more.


----------



## Wolfie212 (May 11, 2012)

i have about 20 2 inch and they vary in coloring up. the males that are colored up do have a pointier dorsal . I even have one out of a newer batch about 1 inch that actually has a blue tint already. I am planning on keeping him cus he may be my next breeding male.


----------



## rDORO85 (Sep 13, 2012)

heres an updated pic..


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Just impossible to tell at that size. It would be equally as hard to try and vent at that size as well. You should update the thread in a few months to see its progress.


----------



## Luisdp13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Fogelhund said:


> No guarantee at this point that it is a female. I've had males colour up by 2", but then some not colour up until 4"... you'll just have to wait and see.. Colouring up depends on how dominant it is in the tank, at least as to when.


i agree with him, It depends what cichlids you have in there and if you see a dominate one already... time will tell.


----------



## Jake Levi (Mar 2, 2009)

Looking at the dorsal I say female. Still has value if you are planning a pair. If you were closer I would gladly take her.


----------



## rDORO85 (Sep 13, 2012)

bad news... her/him along with a few other died last night... not sure what happened viewtopic.php?f=23&t=251469


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

I responded in your other thread. Sorry to hear.


----------

